# Need help with water pump pulley



## trainman115 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a 69 gto that came with a 400 I put in a 350 out of a 68 until I can get the 400 rebuilt if I can remember right I was going to use the water pump off the 400 but the bolts did not line up but any how when the water pump pulley is on my belts have to be at least a 1/2" out to line up with the bottom pulley my power steering and alt looks good with the bottom pulley but the top has to come out my bottom pulley has 3 groves because of air that I plan on putting back on does anyone know what I can do for now to get the belts straight Thanks for any help


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, you might want to swap the '69 timing cover over to the '68 350. The mid '69 and up water pumps are 1/2" longer and use 11 bolts instead of the 8 on the '68 engine -as you found out. http://www.butlerperformance.com/techDoc/pONTIACWaterpumpdiagram_2[1].pdf A little bit of work here, but you could install a new chain & gears, water pump plate & parts, new gaskets, and crank seal at the same time to freshen up the front of the engine.

Is it possible to get a used 2 groove water pump pulley and shift the belt forward like you did with the lower crank pulley? I would think you might be able to get a used pulley for this.

The other way would be a 1/2" spacer behind the pulley. I found this Water Pump Pulley Spacer Kit
They show a 1/2" spacer in the kit.

Here is what you really need, "water pump spacer", but it is for Oldsmobile. Don't know if it could be modified to work. You would need to get dimensions. Mondello Performance Products, Inc. - Oldsmobile - Cooling System

So, these might be your options as I see it. You may get some more input/ideas from other members.:thumbsup:


----------



## trainman115 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info I already put in new chain and seal and even a fuel pump lot of work but I guess if thats what has to be done to make it right thats what I would do, the extra pulley on the bottom is for the A/C belt a shim like you said might not be bad either since I dont want the engine in there for long I like the original 400 matching number engine to car I will look into that Thanks again for your help and reply Butch


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The '68 8 bolt (wp) timing covers and the '69 -70 11 bolt (wp) setups use the same crank pulleys and if factory a/c pulley is being used, the supplemental "843" a/c pulley is needed. If you have a working correct '66-68 impeller 8 bolt waterpump and the '68 timing cover is in good shape, might as well grab the correct '68 two groove '68 waterpump pulley. last three digits are '886, I may have one. Having put together multiple dozens 11 bolt "conversion" timing chain cover and bracket pulley changeovers for '65-68 Pontiac owners, it's no advantage to go this route if the engine is just a temporary, and you are not determined to need the 11 bolt wp and '68 + damper. Many times, this need has been tied to having to run an SFI damper and either an aluminum waterpump or Mezeire pump, many more times, have supplied everything, as owner had nothing, or was converting from manual steering.


----------



## trainman115 (Jul 31, 2014)

Great if you have a 69 water pump pulley I will try that It would save me a bunch of work thats for sure Thanks again and hope to hear from you again Butch


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

trainman115 said:


> Great if you have a 69 water pump pulley I will try that It would save me a bunch of work thats for sure Thanks again and hope to hear from you again Butch


Are you converting to a 69 and later 11 bolt timing cover? desiring to run the more common (and less expensive) tall style 11 bolt waterpump, you will need either a "128" or "130" wp pulley. Am out of both, currently have "127"s, the two groove non AC version, but have been on the road pulling parts and will out again in a week. IF sticking with the 68 timing cover, should have the correct pulley.


----------



## trainman115 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Yes I am going to stick with the 68 timing cover so I would need the 68 WP pulley correct?? Up above I said the 69 but it was my mistake if you have the WP pulley for the 68 and it would work Please let me know what you would like for it Thanks Butch


----------

